# Moss



## danny123 (Nov 22, 2008)

is java moss used to make the moss balls i see at Petco or are they completely different plants? They looked exactly like java moss and i guess no one has bought it and its been taking over the entire tank and its only 4 dollars. lol

and i thought id share this with you guys: i bought a bundle of java moss two months ago and its been dying and turned brown on me so i added water to a gatorade bottle with some fertilizer and made the DIY CO2 in a separate water bottle and connected that with an air tube and an air stone and placed it in the gatorade bottle by the window. One week later, there were lots of green stems and the plant looks super healthy lol.


----------



## matthew_black (Dec 29, 2008)

Those moss balls are a different plant, but I know what you mean about the texture looking the same. Cool trick with the C02 and carbon bottles. I might have to try that myself.


----------

